# Sass Jordan Appointed RCAF Squadron Honorary Colonel of 417 Combat Support (CS)



## Nfld Sapper (23 Jun 2012)

News Release

Juno Award-winning Sass Jordan Appointed RCAF Squadron Honorary Colonel

NR – 12.013 - June 22, 2012

OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, today announced that Canadian singer and songwriter Sass Jordan has been appointed as the next Honorary Colonel of 417 Combat Support (CS) Squadron.  Based at Canadian Forces Base Cold Lake in Alberta, 417 (CS) Squadron provides helicopter support, including Search and Rescue support, to base operations.

“We are very enthusiastic to welcome Sass Jordan as the next Honorary Colonel of this squadron, which has a proud history that dates back to the early 1940s,” said Minister MacKay. “Her keen interest in doing as much as she can to support the men and women of our armed forces, and her position as a well-respected Canadian entertainer known to several generations, will make her an excellent addition to the honorary colonel cadre.”

Honorary Colonel designate Sass Jordan will assume her duties after Mr. Jack Van Norman completes his tenure as the Squadron’s honorary colonel in September 2012.

Honorary colonels are "honorary and advisory". They are vital to fostering esprit de corps within the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) family. They may mentor the commanding officer and members of the unit, help build relationships with other units through the Honorary Colonel network, and aid in ensuring the maintenance of customs and traditions. By their very presence and name, they build and develop community support for their units by providing a public profile - a public face - for the unit. Perhaps one of their most important attributes, however, is simply the time they spend with all members of the unit, no matter what their rank or position, just as a highly respected member of the family would.

“Ms Jordan is a strong supporter to the military and the RCAF, and her support is greatly appreciated by all members of 417 (CS) Squadron,” said Lieutenant-General André Deschamps, the Commander of the RCAF.  “She has consistently demonstrated her support, most recently by participating in the Northern Entertainment Show Tour to Canadian Forces Station Alert over the Christmas holidays in 2010 and in her visit to 4 Wing Cold Lake last February.”

“It’s difficult to describe the job that these people do because [they] are the most dedicated, amazing human beings. They take what they do really seriously,” said Sass Jordan during her visit to 4 Wing and 417 (CS) Squadron in February 2012.  “It makes you feel really great as a Canadian to know that there are people out there like this.”

Sass Jordan has made a living singing, performing, writing and recording music internationally for the past thirty years. The bilingual Canadian from Montreal is an internationally recognized singer and songwriter who has sold over one million CDs worldwide, and has won a Juno Award and a Billboard's Best Female Rock Vocalist award. 

- 30 -

Note to Editors / News Directors:

For more information about the Honorary Colonels within the RCAF, please visit:
http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/or-re/hc-ch/index-eng.asp
http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/or-re/hc-ch/index-fra.asp

For more information about 417 (CS) Squadron, please visit:
http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/4w-4e/sqns-escs/index-eng.asp
http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/4w-4e/sqns-escs/index-fra.asp#

To obtain a photo of Sass Jordan’s visit to 417 (CS) Squadron, please visit:
http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/vital/4w-4e/nr-sp/images/2012/ck2012-0028-09.jpg

For more information about Sass Jordan, please visit her website:
http://www.sassjordan.com/home.html


----------



## Rifleman62 (23 Jun 2012)

That blond hair will look magnificent under a wedgie.


----------



## estoguy (28 Jun 2012)

Is it just me or does the look on the guy's face in the picture look a little creeper-ish? Methinks he'd like to show Sass another meaning of "cockpit".  > LOL


----------



## dogger1936 (28 Jun 2012)

I want Geddy Lee as our Hon Col!!

Make for great smokers!


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> That blond hair will look magnificent under a wedgie.


Here you go - take a look (or was that some kind of sicko euphemism?  > )....






More on her getting ready to be appointed tomorrow....





> Canadian rocker Sass Jordan is taking on a new gig that comes with a uniform.
> 
> Jordan is in Cold Lake in advance of her official appointment Friday as honorary colonel of 417 Combat Support Squadron.
> 
> ...



A bit more from her Twitter feed here.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Aug 2012)

Hey, she looks good in uniform!  And a proper hair-do too.   :nod:

More than I can say for some Reg F females......   :


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (31 Aug 2012)

That's the best looking Colonel I have ever seen.


----------



## Occam (31 Aug 2012)

Wow, I can still remember seeing her singing backup for "The Box" at the Crazy Horse in Dartmouth back in '86.  I think she's aged a little more gracefully than I have...   ;D


----------



## Pusser (1 Sep 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Wow, I can still remember seeing her singing backup for "The Box" at the *Crazy Horse in Dartmouth* back in '86.  I think she's aged a little more gracefully than I have...   ;D



Oh the memories!  Not all of them good or clear for that matter....

Let's hear it for hot colonels though!


----------



## Occam (1 Sep 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Let's hear it for hot colonels though!



Soon to be the subject of the next Nickelback song....


----------



## estoguy (8 Sep 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Soon to be the subject of the next Nickelback song....



With Avril Levigne contributing!


----------



## 4Feathers (8 Sep 2012)

I am wondering if the same drug testing policy regular force members have applies to HCols???  :-X


----------



## bridges (4 Oct 2012)

Just saw this thread ... hmm, not one word on her suitability for the role!    Although in fairness, it is nice to see an HCol/HLCol wear the uniform well, & in keeping with a good image for the CF.  

Seems to me like a high-profile public figure with a history of supporting the CF is a very good choice.  Congrats, and I hope the appt is fruitful for both the Sqn and its HCol.


----------



## Rifleman62 (4 Oct 2012)

First time I would call an Honorary cute.


----------

